# العدرا فى اسيوط



## ++menooo++ (10 أبريل 2006)

نبأ عاجل​​وصلنا هذا الخبر من مصادر موثوق منها،بان السيدة العذراء مريم قد ظهرت فى شكل نور على المذبح  اثناء القداس المقام بكاتدرائية الملاك ميخائيل بمحافظة اسيوط فى الساعة الثانية ظهر اليوم الاربعاء 29 مارس 2006
وقد تجمع عدد كبير من الجماهير امام الكنيسة وقامت قوات الامن بتطويق الكنيسة 
وفى اتصال تليفونى لموقع اتحاد الشباب مع احد الاباء الكهنة بالكنيسة اكد ظهور السيدة العذراء وقال ان المطرانية ستصدر بيانا رسيما بذلك
هذا وقد قام عدد كبير من الحاضرين القداس بتصوير المشهد من خلال كاميرات الموبايل ،ونحن نرجو من اى شخص لدية صور او وثائق يرسلها لنا لننشرها 

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]<B>العذراء في أسيوط ​








في ظاهرة تكاد تتكرر كل ثلاث سنوات بمطرانية أسيوط احتشد الآلاف من جموع المسيحيين والمسلمين لمشاهدة حدث ظهور السيدة العذراء مريم وهي تبدو من حين لآخر في صور أنوار متقطعة وترتدي فستاناً أخضر اللون والصليب وهي تلوح بيديها بكامل هيئتها هذا ما أكده الزائرون. </B>​​[/FONT]


----------



## وردة بستان (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: العدرا فى اسيوط*

*السلام عليكي يامريم الممتلءة النعمة الرب معكي مبارك انتي بنساء مبارك ثمرة بطنكي يسوع يامريم القدجيسة ياوالدة الله صلي لأجلنا نحن خطاء الأن وفي ساعة موتنا أمين*


----------



## وردة بستان (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: العدرا فى اسيوط*



وردة بستان قال:


> *السلام عليكي يامريم الممتلئة النعمة الرب معكي مبارك انتي بنساء مبارك ثمرة بطنكي يسوع يامريم القديسة ياوالدة الله صلي لأجلنا نحن خطاء الأن وفي ساعة موتنا أمين*



ربنا يحميك على خبر الروحاني والحي


----------



## انا مسلم لله (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: العدرا فى اسيوط*

موضوع ممناز يستحق التقدير 
دا الى اقدر اقولة


----------

